# Looking for MxM Romance (NSFW/SFW)



## TinyFuzz (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello! New to the forum but not at all new to RP'ing.

Currently looking for some partners for an MxM romance, preferably long-term. Very open to RP's with NSFW content, but okay with SFW stuff as well (though I do have a small preference for NSFW). That said, the main focus of the RP won't be the NSFW if we do decide to include 18+ bits, it'd just be a sort of natural accessory to the romance and all.

Don't have any particular scenario or setting in mind, but I'm open to a lot! PM me if you're interested, thanks!


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 5, 2018)

Still looking?


----------



## TinyFuzz (Oct 5, 2018)

Yeah, for sure!


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 5, 2018)

Do you have a discord?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 5, 2018)

howdy there


----------



## TinyFuzz (Oct 5, 2018)

Jmuddee said:


> Do you have a discord?


I do! Want me to PM you?


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Jmuddee (Oct 5, 2018)

TinyFuzz said:


> I do! Want me to PM you?


muddee#3643 is my discord


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Oct 6, 2018)

Are you still looking for an RP partners?


----------



## DemonSukaii (Oct 8, 2018)

If you're still looking i'd be interested! 
Caliber #3545 is my discord


----------

